# RJ Reynolds To FDA: Ban All Refillable E-cigs, Components, and Parts



## Alex (30/8/14)

https://twitter.com/AVABoard/status/505544751144505344

and

http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_.../rj_reynolds_to_fda_ban_all_refillable_ecigs/

This doesn't come as a surprise to me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## huffnpuff (30/8/14)

Lol, big tobacco jumped the gun and invested too big too early with an archaic business model. The disposable cartridge system is fine for the curios but just not sustainable as a premium or long term product.


----------

